# drożdżówka



## Encolpius

Hello, would you call the bun in the photo drożdżówka? It is a Czech specialty and it is stuffed with plum jam. Thanks.


----------



## zaffy

I wouldn't call it drożdżowka. Looks like ciasto drożdżowe nadziewane powidłem.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> I wouldn't call it drożdżowka. Looks like ciasto drożdżowe nadziewane powidłem.


I would. Drożdżowka can have many different shapes. 

drożdzowka - Google Search
Besides, apparently you would typically see or eat only one piece of the cake at a time - and cut along pre-specified cut lines. I tried to visualize several types of "ciasto" and always came up to something you can cut in arbitrary ways.


----------



## zaffy

Well, that one piece on the plate does look like a drożdżówka. But my problem is that it seems to be part of a pie.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Well, that one piece on the plate does look like a drożdżówka. But my problem is that it seems to be part of a pie.


Only because the producer had put many of those on one baking sheet to save space. But apparently it's meant to be divided strictly along the rims.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Hello, would you call the bun in the photo drożdżówka? It is a Czech specialty and it is stuffed with plum jam. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 72887


I would call it drożdżówka. It is  the use of wheat flour with  yeast and milk that implies the name, not the stuffing.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Encolpius said:


> Hello, would you call the bun in the photo drożdżówka? It is a Czech specialty and it is stuffed with plum jam. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 72887


In some regions of Poland _drożdżówki_ are still being called by their much older name: diminutive form *kołaczyki*.
There are dozens of the popular types of fillings, most often made of fruits, placed on top or inside the pastry.., let's take a look ! 











Yeast pies with cabbage and mushrooms / Paszteciki drożdżowe z kapustą i grzybami.


----------



## Encolpius

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> In some regions of Poland _drożdżówki_ are still being called by their much older name: diminutive form *kołaczyki*.


And it is the Southern region, right?


----------



## grassy

Encolpius said:


> Hello, would you call the bun in the photo drożdżówka?


Yes, or _słodka bułka_.


----------

